# Skyline R33 GTR v spec Reliable or Not!?!?!?



## nabsta (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
I am a needle thread away from buying my first skyline R33 gtr, and then my friend who has owned 3 of them sayed there the biggest head aches in the world!
two of them where tuned upto 450hp and 500hp then the turbo's went! 
and the other was an import, but when it came to tunning it up all the wiring was in japanies !
IS THis TRUE????
please tell me your thoughts, and if it is true that end of the day they are very unreliable!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R33 GTR*

I have an R33 GTR and had no problems what so ever. Mine is now a full Stage 1 car and is getting new turbos, AFM`s,injectors, fuel pump etc to get around 500bhp in ther next few weeks.It will depend on how the car has been looked after. Full history is important. Get the car properly checked over by someone who knows these cars, that way any issues likely can be highlighted and solved before you decide to buy.I certainly dont regret buying my car and its never let me down. ( touch wood )


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

theres an FAQ section at the top of the forum with threads on this


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

I had a UK R33 for 3 years, stage 1, and it was the most reliable car I've ever had. The only money spent on it was on stuff I wanted to do and general maintenance (including lots of oil and oil filter changes), apart from a new battery when I hadn't started it for too long, and a replacement window after my sat nav got nicked.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I have had my 33 for almost 7 years now (April) and apart form the reular gearbox problems she has not let me down. running 400/425 BHP serviced regularly and looked after they are not a problem. opcorn:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

If you start fiddling with them and you dont know whats what - they will go boom, like your friends.

If you leave them standard, or do sensible mods they will probably outlast your interest in the car 

Butuz


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

nabsta said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a needle thread away from buying my first skyline R33 gtr, and then my friend who has owned 3 of them sayed there the biggest head aches in the world!
> two of them where tuned upto 450hp and 500hp then the turbo's went!
> and the other was an import, but when it came to tunning it up all the wiring was in japanies !
> ...




Why did your friend bother to buy a 2nd and a 3rd Skyline if there so much of a headache then? :wavey:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

They are no more so than any other modded car - I would say at standard tune or slightly upped to 350bhp or so they are more reliable than old Evo and Scoobs.

The problem with Skylines is that people push the limit on them so much farther than other modded cars in the mistaken belief thay are bullet proof.

In each failure of your friend's car it was the turbos so maybe he has done something stupid with them i.e. having the standard internals running, having them fitted by a numpty or simply not following proper maintenance and changing the oil and filter regularly or not cooling down, warming up the car before boosting etc.

Some people can get unlucky with a car that has had a bad past they are unaware of too .


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

R33GTRs are very good value and it you stay around the 450bhp will last. Three years ago I was going to buy a BMW Z4 they have devalued 6k a year my R32GTR has lost 1k in total at most.


----------



## nabsta (Dec 18, 2006)

has anyone had problems with the fact of the car being imported? ( the wireing is different or can't be read)?


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

all r32 and most r33 and 34 gtrs are imports, and yes trying to sort wiring can be a little hard, but most skyline web site's have wiring diagrams/fuse box layout etc etc i personaly find skylines downunder the most informative on those sort's of things. all i have done to my car is an exhaust and air filters and i find the car an absolute pleasure to drive and is one of the most realiable i've owned. the car did 3500miles in four days at some very high speeds (cannonball 3000) and it didn't miss a beat or use a single drop of oil.


----------

